# Bridger #1.5s



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone purchased any of these new traps? I was thinking about purchasing a few dozen of these for next year. What mods were made to make them effective. I have heard they are almost ready to go out of the box. A inline swivel and a little dog filing are about the only things left out. Can't beat the price for new bridgers. :beer:


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry, i just scrolled down and noticed you guys just talked about this a few days ago.....


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I just placed an order for a dozen yesterday, so I'll let you know next week (hopefully) when they arrive. I'm sure I'll like them & order more. I plan on modifying a few myself.

lol.....let them #1.5 Duke users pay for PIT pans for their traps & then say "what a deal" :eyeroll:

I'd say if you want 'em you better get 'em, already increased from $58 to $68dz.

Smitty


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Come on smitty why do you gotta start bashing Duke? He was specifically asking about Bridgers! :lol: p.s. Who the heck is putting PIT pans on dukes and why??


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

I must be out of the loop, they were $58 dollars at one time! I thought $68 was a good price! I missed out..  Smitty, do you order your supplies through MTP ? ...


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

M*F- Now c'mon....you know I've never "bashed" a Duke trap...."mashed" yes...."bashed"....no :wink: 









No, that's the 1st thing "Dukers" say...."price". All I was saying is go buy 12- 1.5 Dukes, then add PIT ans to them & see what the total cost is....& they're still Dukes...........

Adam- I've ordered form several places, MTP included. They carry a full line & are as good as any to deal with. Montgomery Fur currently has the $68 Bridgers, I think Murrays is $89 

$58 was the "introductory" rate....I shuld have bought then, but wanted to hear some feedback 1st.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

smitty that looks like the only good use for a duke trap and mf i put pit pans on all my traps and would never stop doing it either


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I certainly dont want to start another Duke pissing match. As I've said several other times I use the duke 1.5s for **** and mink only and have been very happy with them. I think a PIT pan for **** and mink is completely unnecessary, as is buying more trap than necessary for such a critter. Coyote and fox are are a different story. Anyway back to Bridger 1.5s


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol....sorry M*F :beer:

Smitty


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

hey smitty i have had 2 duke traps fall apart on me, ill never buy another duke again.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> M*F- Now c'mon....you know I've never "bashed" a Duke trap...."mashed" yes...."bashed"....no :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you recieved your Bridgers yet smitty? Do you like them. MTP still has them for $68 a dozen. Anyone know how long this price will last? I think I should bite the bullet now for next season. MTP shipping states $8.90 flat rate for all MN orders. Would this cover the shipping on four to six dozen traps?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nope, they haven't arrived yet. I paid with a Postal Money Order, so I'd think they'd ship pretty quickly.

Smitty


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Let me know when you get them, I have never met you but consider you a reliable source.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol......I'm not sure how to take that one........ :lol: 
Gotta go to the Postoffive Today, so hopefully they're there.

Smitty


----------

